# Walleye from the St.Lawrence River



## thewoodlands (Jul 3, 2010)

Went out walleye fishing today with John "The Hook" Matthews, John caught two walleye today and he had the first one in the boat by 8:00 am (launched at 7:00) I caught my first at about 1:30 in the afternoon, he slammed the worm harness then the fun began.

We ran around fishing submerged humps, John caught his biggest coming out of 60 feet of water up to 29 feet and mine was caught coming out of 50 feet on a flat  that was about 25 feet but in a different area. I also caught two non keepers.(walleye) We both used night crawlers, berkley gulp leeches plus plastic worms.

John gave me his two walleye (thanks John) we had a great time and for a while it was just us out there. The walleye weighed 5lbs,4.5 and 3. I cleaned the walleye (soaking overnight in salt water) and should get two nice bags for the freezer.


Zap


----------



## f3cbboy (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful Fish  Nice and Fat.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 3, 2010)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> Beautiful Fish  Nice and Fat.



Nice and fat, we have gobies in the St.Lawrence and the fish are eating them thus getting bigger.



zap


----------



## Uper (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch.  One of the seasoned fishermen up here freezes his filets in a bag with water.  We've had some of them and they almost have the texture and taste of fresh fish.  If I ever catch some fish this summer, I'm going to try that with what survives the fry pan.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 6, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> Nice catch.  One of the seasoned fishermen up here freezes his filets in a bag with water.  We've had some of them and they almost have the texture and taste of fresh fish.  If I ever catch some fish this summer, I'm going to try that with what survives the fry pan.



Uper after I fillet them I'll rinse them off good then put some salt (a few shakes) in a plastic tub then add water then the fillets. I will put them in the fridge covered for one night then take out and rinse again then put them in bags with water then in the freezer they go, the salt water will take out some off the fish taste plus make them (the fillets) firmer.

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 6, 2010)

Zap - I think those fish took down rigger cannon balls for food.  Looks like each one ate an 8# cannon ball. :lol: 

I have wayyyy too little time on the fishing scene so far this year, very disappointing.  I plan on fixing that in short order.  The walleye have been a tad slow on the Mississippi for me, but steady.  Largest so far for the year was a 24" (NOT a big girl for the Miss).

Looks like you had a great time and a nice fish fry in your future.  I am a salt water - then freeze in water - guy as well.  I have tried every method I have heard of and that one gets my vote for best long term storage. I have even vacuum sealed them, and it is no better than the water method.  I think the key is that the water makes for a COMPLETE barrier from oxygen/freezer burn.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Zap - I think those fish took down rigger cannon balls for food.  Looks like each one ate an 8# cannon ball. :lol:
> 
> I have wayyyy too little time on the fishing scene so far this year, very disappointing.  I plan on fixing that in short order.  The walleye have been a tad slow on the Mississippi for me, but steady.  Largest so far for the year was a 24" (NOT a big girl for the Miss).
> 
> Looks like you had a great time and a nice fish fry in your future.  I am a salt water - then freeze in water - guy as well.  I have tried every method I have heard of and that one gets my vote for best long term storage. I have even vacuum sealed them, and it is no better than the water method.  I think the key is that the water makes for a COMPLETE barrier from oxygen/freezer burn.



The guys that fish every day tell me the bite is just picking up, the walleye on the St.Lawrence River are eating the gobies and getting bigger. Do you have the asian carp and if so how have they effected the fishing for walleye?

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 7, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not that far north yet (if they can be).  They have populated the Illinois River to a horrible level.  I am not sure how it has affected other species and I haven't really heard any reports on it, other than they are a PIA.  Nobody is sure if they can handle the harsher water temps of the northern pools.  They have been in southern pools long enough that you would think, if possible, they would have migrated by now.

This gives an idea of the scope of the problem on one of the southern pools of the Mississippi:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdcQ56OpxNE


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2010)

That sucks, if there like the gobies they will adapt to the colder climate and water temps.

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 7, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> That sucks, if there like the gobies they will adapt to the colder climate and water temps.
> 
> zap



I'm not real sure if anybody "knows" yet or not.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 7, 2010)

I was under the impression that there were some physical barriers like locks or gates that were preventing migration of the invasive fish (its a chinese carp? but its not really a carp?). IS it eatable?


----------



## Jags (Jul 7, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that there were some physical barriers like locks or gates that were preventing migration of the invasive fish (its a chinese carp? but its not really a carp?). IS it eatable?



They have used electric barriers on a canal that leads to/from lake Michigan.  Unfortunately they have proof of at least one fish beyond the barrier.  Where there is one......

It IS a carp and very edible.  The chinese have been eating these things for years, along with dogs, cats, yard birds, etc.

The BIG problem is that they are invasive, meaning that they will alter the ecosystem and food chain that they are invading.  Lots of commercial fisherman (and even sport fisherman) are very concerned with the reduction of the base food supply.  These carp are filter feeders and eat the very small stuff that typically feed the bottom end of the food chain.  But they are too dang big to be eaten by most predatory fresh water fish and they grow at an alarming rate.  So their rate of survivability from young to adult is pretty high.

Dunno - the science is still out.  They said the same thing about Zebra Mussels and I PERSONALLY think they have made an improvement on water clarity in the Mississippi.  Who knows??  One thing I am sure about though, is that I sure wouldn't want to be running 30 mph down the river and have one of those 30 pound suckers jump up and smack me in the head.  There have been reports of people getting knocked out from that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zebra Mussels, if you look at the pictures I put up taken from the boat the water is a clear blue. They have really cleaned (cleared) up the St.Lawrence in the last 7-8 years.

If the carp come (I think they will) I guess working in the woods more is a option.

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 7, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> If the carp come (I think they will) I guess working in the woods more is a option.
> 
> zap



I am hoping for a carp "disease".  Natural or engineered.


----------

